# ethernet LED blinkt, obwohl rechner aus ist



## zeus0r (10. Juni 2014)

moin!

ich habe mir neue hardware zugelegt (siehe signatur) und gestern festgestellt, dass die ethernet LED hinten blinkt, auch wenn der PC aus ist. ist das normal?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (10. Juni 2014)

Ganz einfach, du trennst sicher die Stromzufuhr nicht komplett, du schaltest nur den PC ab, das war es, habe ich recht ? Ja sicher habe ich recht.
Kauf dir eine Steckdosenleiste mit Ein/Aus-Schalter, gibt es Tonnenweise Auswahlmöglichkeit, zb bei Amazon.


----------



## Kerkilabro (10. Juni 2014)

Was soll denn da Großartig noch passieren? Hardware wird nicht mehr mit genügend Strom belifert, sodass da nichts an Informationen abgegriffen oder gar geändert werden kann?! Klärt mich auf wenn ich falsch liege! 
Aber es ist ja auch möglich den Rechner per Fernzugriff ein- sowie auszuschalten wenn er im/mit dem Netzwerk verbunden ist. Das ist aber alles eine Sache der Einstellungen.


----------



## Sarin (10. Juni 2014)

Oh mein Gott.... Hacker! Sofort Kabel abziehen!!

Nö, Scherz...ist ganz normal . Nur wenn die LED wild blinkt (also Daten empfängt) würde ich mir Gedanken machen. Ein peek-haftes Blinken kurz in einer Sekunde ist ganz normal.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (10. Juni 2014)

Es ist ja auch eine Ökologische und Ökonomische frage sich eine Steckdosenleiste mit Ein/Aus-Schalter zu besorgen.
Außerdem ist es "langfristig" aus Sicht von Verschleiß, nicht optimal die Hardware immer mit Strom zu beliefern.


----------



## Speed4Fun (10. Juni 2014)

zeus0r schrieb:


> ...ich habe mir neue hardware zugelegt (siehe signatur) und gestern festgestellt, dass die ethernet LED hinten blinkt, auch wenn der PC aus ist. ist das normal?


 
Wahrscheinlich sind bei deinem LAN-Adapter die Optionen 'Wake-On-LAN', 'Aktivierung durch Magic Packet', 'Aktivierung durch Musterübereinstimmung' oder ähnliche aktiviert. Ebenso eventuell im BIOS/UEFI unter Powermanagement die Option 'Wake-On-LAN'.

In diesem Fall wird die LAN-Schnittstelle je nach Rechner eventuell auch nach dem Herunterfahren noch mit Spannung versorgt.

Wenn du die Option 'Wake-On-LAN' nicht benötigst, schalte einfach alles ab und teste es.


----------



## n3rd (10. Juni 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6510532 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist ja auch eine Ökologische und Ökonomische frage sich eine Steckdosenleiste mit Ein/Aus-Schalter zu besorgen.
> Außerdem ist es "langfristig" aus Sicht von Verschleiß, nicht optimal die Hardware immer mit Strom zu beliefern.



Aus ökologischen & ökonomischen Sicht wird dann die Knopfbatterie weniger, bis gar nicht belastet. Die Hardware nimmt durch den geringen Stromfluß keinen 
Schaden (=keine Abnutzung). Wenn eine Steckdosenleiste angeschafft werden soll, dann lieber paar Euro drauflegen und eine mit Überspannungsschutz zulegen.


----------



## bingo88 (10. Juni 2014)

Du kannst ggf. im BIOS auch ErP bzw. EuP aktivieren. Das ist so ne Stromsparvorgabe der EU, damit soll der Standbyverbrauch reduziert werden. Das schaltet dann so gut wie alles ab, sofern das Netzteil auch ErP geeignet ist. Ansonsten wie bereits gesagt wurde: Rechner stromlos schalten oder WoL deaktivieren.


----------



## shadie (10. Juni 2014)

Ich denke der Weg über die Steckerleiste mit Knopf wäre die einfachste.

Ich habe an den schwer ranzukommenden Stellen FUnksteckdosen.
Da drücke ich einmal abends den Knopf und alles ist aus.
Am PC habe ich eine normale Leiste, kurz mitm Fuß unter den Tisch, schon ist da auch alles aus.

Es macht generell Sinn ALLE Elektrogeräte (außer Kühlschrank und Wecker) komplett vom Strom zu trennen.

Mein TV verbraucht, wenn er aus ist, 25W Strom :-O

Über Datenklau oder Hacker braucht man sich keinen Kopf machen wenn der Port blinkt und der Rechner aus ist.
Festplatten brauchen ja recht viel strom und was will ein Hacker mit einem ausgeschalteten PC anfangen?
gar nix.


----------



## bingo88 (10. Juni 2014)

shadie schrieb:


> Es macht generell Sinn ALLE Elektrogeräte (außer Kühlschrank und Wecker) komplett vom Strom zu trennen.


Bei meiner PS3 hätte ich das lieber gelassen. Da ist nämlich jetzt die interne Batterie tot und ich kann bei jedem Start die Uhrzeit neu einstellen -.-



shadie schrieb:


> Über Datenklau oder Hacker braucht man sich keinen Kopf machen wenn der Port blinkt und der Rechner aus ist.
> Festplatten brauchen ja recht viel strom und was will ein Hacker mit einem ausgeschalteten PC anfangen?
> gar nix.


 Das sind auch keine Hacker sondern in der Regel ist das nur eine Art Ping vom Switch/Router.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (10. Juni 2014)

n3rd schrieb:


> Aus ökologischen & ökonomischen Sicht wird dann die Knopfbatterie weniger, bis gar nicht belastet.


 Sag mal, arbeitest du für ein Kohlekraftwerk 


> Die Hardware nimmt durch den geringen Stromfluß keinen Schaden (=keine Abnutzung).


Falsch !


----------



## bingo88 (10. Juni 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6510663 schrieb:
			
		

> Falsch !


 Hehe, mir sind bis jetzt schon zwei Mainboards in der OVP verreckt (also funktionierend eingelagert -> ausgepackt -> tot). Kein Strom sehe ich daher als keine Garantie 
Wobei ich mich auch an eine Zeit der Blähkondensatoren erinnern kann


----------



## zeus0r (10. Juni 2014)

besten dank für die hinweise! (werde dann mal dieses wakeup on lan deaktivieren)


----------



## n3rd (11. Juni 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6510663 schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal, arbeitest du für ein Kohlekraftwerk



Mr. Burns ist mein Chef!


[Zitat]Hehe, mir sind bis jetzt schon zwei Mainboards in der OVP verreckt (also funktionierend eingelagert -> ausgepackt -> tot). [/Zitat]

Ähm.... auch mal dran gedacht einen Heizkörper anzufassen, bevor etwas elektrisch sensibles in die Hand zu nehmen? Auch schön in die
Antistatikfolie eingepackt? Sonst ist es schier unmöglich!


----------

